
Ask HN: What have you read lately you would recommend? - curryMyLambda
What&#x27;s something you have read lately (last 6 months) that you would consider an absolute &quot;must read&quot;?<p>Can be a book, article, journal, paper, comic book (+ others).
======
chapuexGris
[http://www.gbot.nyc](http://www.gbot.nyc)
[https://goo.gl/Zz4MTF](https://goo.gl/Zz4MTF)
[https://goo.gl/pbQw4R](https://goo.gl/pbQw4R)
[https://goo.gl/PBuXVd](https://goo.gl/PBuXVd)
[https://goo.gl/1bGW6k](https://goo.gl/1bGW6k)
[https://goo.gl/0cBxWq](https://goo.gl/0cBxWq)
[https://goo.gl/QeVrdS](https://goo.gl/QeVrdS)
[https://goo.gl/T5M4Ol](https://goo.gl/T5M4Ol)

Computer Articles that I found interesting!

------
smt88
It's 2 years old, but I finally read The Case for Reparations. There's a
reason it made Coates into an international celebrity.

Even if you strongly agree or disagree already, read it. Even if you don't
think you can get through it without breaking your TV, read it.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/06/the-
case...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/06/the-case-for-
reparations/361631/)

